# Low Carb Intelligence vs. Low Carb Stupidity



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Remember that movie with Jim Carey, “Dumb and Dumber?” And remember the sequel to that movie, “Dumb and Dumberer?” Well, the low carb mania that is sweeping the globe today has reached a level beyond dumberer… It???s more like dumberererer (try to say that five times real fast)There is an epidemic of “low carb stupidity” [...]

*Read More...*


----------

